# A short Hybrid cue (Score Reject!)



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is a short Hybrid cue that got booted from a score I was working on because the whole scene got edited out. 

Check it out:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F104066577&secret_url=false[/flash]



Tanuj.


----------



## Krakatau (Aug 5, 2013)

interesting combination of styles and composition methods as far as i can judge !

...i assume the intro might be created with a sound design tool like metasynth (including the first part of taiko drums) followed then by, i would say a more conventional process (sample players into a host sequencer)

I apologize if mistaken : But I appreciate especially the subtle transition of sliced part of heavy drums into their sound library counterpart, very smart move IMO !


----------



## Manuel (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice start and good transitions. Also good finish with the triplet figure. I hope the rest of the score gets left in the movie 

best, Manuel


----------



## BenG (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool piece! I think the perc at 0:15-0:30 is a bit loud for my taste, but that's just my opinion. 

The Trumpet/Horn effect at 0:45 is awesome!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys...

This is my own mix and did not even go to the mix engineer because the entire scene was deleted from the movie.

I will be posting more excerpts from the score very soon, including some live strings.

This one has hybrid percussion - some stuff from 8Dio, Project SAM and my custom designed patches in Diva.

The intro is basically filtered solo strings from Spitfire and VSL with some other layers.

Glad you enjoyed it! 

Tanuj.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 6, 2013)

I really enjoyed this. So much so that your souncloud playlist was on while I mowed the lawn today, and while I was dragging my kids to the music store. Your music is quite good! And when I say good I mean excellent.

Don


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

Very professional work, I agree with the other comment about how the triplet was very effective at the end


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks guys!

I am happy that you enjoyed listening to it. Its not the best mix but I tried to get a good sound out as best I could.


Tanuj.


----------



## peksi (Aug 8, 2013)

that is really good sounding and innovative piece of composition!


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 8, 2013)

Great cue! Would've sounded awesome in a theater o[]) 

Too bad it got edited out. 

I think the mix is fine, the loud percussions 
really help the beating/pumping feel. So does 
the great sounding osc bass. Diva too?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Madrigal, yes the bass is in fact from Diva. Something about Diva.....!


Tanuj.


----------

